# Ikea’s Space10 imagines the future of self-driving cars



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

A new autonomous vehicle project by Space10-the Ikea future-forward R&D arm that brought us mealworm meatballs-and the creative agency f°am Studio are proposing answers to those questions.

The Spaces on Wheels project envisions seven autonomous vehicles that are also an office, a farm stand, an AR gaming experience, a doctor's office, a cafe, a pop-up shop, and a hotel. It's transportation multitasking.

https://www.curbed.com/2018/9/17/17856080/ikea-space10-driverless-cars-autonomous-vehicles

_Release you inner child and read the article. Look at the computer generated images attached to the story, like you used to look at the bucket full of candy after every single Halloween, dreaming how you would've liked to eat them all.

Now you know Ikea self driving cars spaces and you eating a bucket full of candies as a child, are both very tempting but also *absolutely crazy ideas*.








_


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

oh, if only it were possible to have self driving cars that didn't kill anyone or be so inefficient that they weren't worth riding in


----------

